# Glock Grip Plugs



## onalandline

OK, does anyone with a Glock use a butt plug to fill in the hole on the bottom of the butt? I know, that sounds weird, but you know what I mean. If so, what is a good recommendation for one that snaps in place using the lanyard hole, is flush with the bottom, and doesn't fall out while shooting at the range. I am looking for one for a G19. Thanks for any info.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Besides looks, is there a reason you want to do this? tumbleweed


----------



## YFZsandrider

BeefyBeefo said:


> Besides looks, is there a reason you want to do this? tumbleweed


maybe he just likes butt plugs.

:watching:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

YFZsandrider said:


> maybe he just likes butt plugs.
> 
> :watching:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## VietVet68

*I've got one*



onalandline said:


> OK, does anyone with a Glock use a butt plug to fill in the hole on the bottom of the butt? I know, that sounds weird, but you know what I mean. If so, what is a good recommendation for one that snaps in place using the lanyard hole, is flush with the bottom, and doesn't fall out while shooting at the range. I am looking for one for a G19. Thanks for any info.


Hi,
I have a G19 with the plug in it, most gun shops sell them for just under $10, or, you can find them on-line. The reason to do it is to prevent any dirt, etc. from entering the mag well and then into your mag which can cause a few different problems
Jack


----------



## dosborn

I hope this doesn't turn in to a Plug vs. Bead poll.......

I don't use one BTW. I heard they have a tendency of falling out.:anim_lol:


----------



## rccola712

I use one in my G19 and I haven't had any issues with it falling out what so ever. Its in there quite well.

Man, this whole thread sounds so bad. :smt082


----------



## Steve M1911A1

dosborn said:


> I hope this doesn't turn in to a Plug vs. Bead poll...


"_Bead_ pole"?
Do you have a cold?


----------



## dosborn

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "_Bead_ pole"?
> Do you have a cold?


Sure!:smt083


----------



## onalandline

BeefyBeefo said:


> Besides looks, is there a reason you want to do this? tumbleweed


Not really. Is there a convincing reason not to? Just curious.


----------



## onalandline

rccola712 said:


> I use one in my G19 and I haven't had any issues with it falling out what so ever. Its in there quite well.
> 
> Man, this whole thread sounds so bad. :smt082


What brand?


----------



## onalandline

I could have called it a stock plug, but look at all the fun you'd miss!


----------



## dosborn

onalandline said:


> I could have called it a stock plug, but look at all the fun you'd miss!


And I thank you for that!:mrgreen:

One could argue that if for some reason the mag was stuck in the well, it would be easier to remove without the plug there. Some say it keep's dirt from getting into the grip, but I don't see where it would go once it's in there. Then I have also heard that if you were to submerge the gun in water it would drain better without the plug.


----------



## rccola712

I have no idea what brand it is, its just the one my LGS happened to have when I bought the gun. I figured it would keep any junk from getting up there, giving me one less place to clean. 

I would imagine as long as the one your looking at has a button that will push into the hole on the back of the grip, it should stay in fine.

Here's one similar to the one i have:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/SearchResults.aspx?catid=1173&site=All+Products&num=10&q=glock+plug


----------



## SouthernBoy

I have installed a butt plug in all of my Glocks. Just a thing with me.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

I just re-certified as a Glock Armorer. Glock does not recommend the plugs. Their opinion is that it may trap debris inside the fire-control assembly. They would prefer that debris flow freely out of the gun.


----------



## Handgun World

I don't use grip plugs except on my G34 competition gun. On my G19 and G26, I do not use grip plugs and DO NOT RECOMMEND them if you're gonna carry the gun. For the simple reason if you are in a gunfight and you want to reload or it jams, you will likely have to rip the magazine out of there. It may not drop free. IF you have the grip plug inserted it's much hard to get your weak hand thumb on the back of the magazine to rip it out easier. 


With the grip plug out of there, it's much easier to yank out the magazine. I've had this happen in a shooting competition match while shooting my G19. It could get you killed by costing your precious seconds if you have to reload or get a jam.


----------



## tmayn14

i have them in both my glock 17 and 19, but reconsidering after reading this thread....


----------



## onebigelf

dosborn said:


> I hope this doesn't turn in to a Plug vs. Bead poll.......
> 
> I don't use one BTW. I heard they have a tendency of falling out.:anim_lol:


From what I hear, only if the hole is loose or oversized....

You guys started it...

John


----------



## Wake County Glockman

4X4SNEAK said:


> I just re-certified as a Glock Armorer. Glock does not recommend the plugs. Their opinion is that it may trap debris inside the fire-control assembly. They would prefer that debris flow freely out of the gun.


*I have one in my G22 and G19 I blow out debris with compressed air periodically. Not much comes out though. :smt083 *


----------



## NMpops

I have Jentra plugs in my 19 & 23 and have shot thousands of rounds through them with no prolems, have never had a mag stick even after inserting dirty ones at the range. I've removed them occassionally and saw no build up. The plug on my 26 does occasionally work loose because there is no lanyard hole to lock it in, its just pressure fit. When customizers do the 1911 grip cut down they fill that area with epoxy then grind it to shape, so filling it with a plug has no negative effect. It just improves the looks..


----------



## flieger67

Handgun World said:


> I don't use grip plugs except on my G34 competition gun...
> 
> With the grip plug out of there, it's much easier to yank out the magazine. I've had this happen in a shooting competition match while shooting my G19.


If you've had to yank out the magazine in a competition with your G19, why do you have a plug in your G34?


----------



## toopercentmlk

When I had a Glock 21 I never once even considered it, if it was supposed to be there Glock would've put it there.


----------



## k4swb

*Grip Plugs*

If you have large hands and shoot the shorter gripped Glocks there is quite a difference in the feel of the grips without the plug vs. with the plug. Much more comfortable with the plug installed. I have a G30 and the gun is way more shootable with the plug installed. On the full sized Glocks it's not noticable if not there. At times I use the G21 mags with adapter sleeves and the plug must be removed using this setup and if I then use a 10 rd mag without the plug I can tell immediately.


----------



## VietVet68

The thing is that you really don't need a plug for that hole. The reason the hole is there is to accomodate the molding process and reduce material used. The plug is just some guys attempt to create a need for it but you really don't need it. Save your money for ammo.


----------



## RUT

SouthernBoy said:


> I have installed a butt plug in all of my Glocks. Just a thing with me.


Same here... just waiting for the Gen 4 versions to be released.


----------



## hunterfisher808

Its to prevent the top/first round's extractor groove from snagging on the plastic web that seperates the mag well from the backstrap when loading a fresh mag. I notice it does impede the mag from dropping free easily but also makes tactical mag reloading smoothler/quicker with zero chance of the snag issue. I just recently, after 15+ years put one in....Jury still out on the pros vs. cons on it though....just wanted to buy something that day:mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley

I think they are 'un-Glock-ly.'

The only beauty a Glock is capable of lies in it's simplicity. They are built to be purely functional, with no frills. 

It's like putting fender skirts on a Volkswagen beetle. :mrgreen:


----------



## Thanatos

I've got a Jentra plug in my G23, never had any problems with it at all...snapped in easy, its not loose at all and its never come out. Honestly, I forget its there unless I see a post like this specifically asking about it :mrgreen:


----------



## danite

*my wife says i'm anal about my guns[this is a new level]*

i'm glad i caught this thread at the top or i might have thought i was in an adult chat room the "butt plugs"are simply cosmetic like the girl friend getting "vagazzled"and about as useful.cute, but useless.


----------



## recoilguy

4X4SNEAK said:


> I just re-certified as a Glock Armorer. Glock does not recommend the plugs. Their opinion is that it may trap debris inside the fire-control assembly. They would prefer that debris flow freely out of the gun.


So what your saying is that that hole is meant as an exit only and not meant for things to be put in there............:butthead:

RCG


----------



## Bigpoppy

Received my Gen4 Grip Plug for my Glock22 yesterday and it works great & looks neat to boot. (ilovemyglock.com) is the only place I have seen them available as of now. When you first try to put the plug in, the lip will catch on the frame but all you have to do is wiggle it a little and it will slip into the frame and next thing you want to do is line up the hex screw hole and tighten but not too tight because it is plastic so you can strip the threads. I am using mine with the medium backstrap installed.


----------



## Texcowboy

I have plugs in all my Glocks G22,G30 and G32 except for my G19 which has a lock there that came with the gun. I bought the gun used, although it looked unfired and I assume Glock put the lock there.


----------

